# Hello!



## Kiwi

Hi there!

Im Kellye - a misplaced kiwi in North Carolina. I hail from Christchurch, New Zealand but have lived in NC for the last 3 1/2 years.

I have 2 cats - Peedoodle a long haired blue cat and Kahu a deaf white cat.

 

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Bengalsownme

Hi Kiwi,  Welcome!!


----------



## tanyuh

Hello hello!

Watch out, you may become addicted! Hehehe.

Don't forget to post pics!

Are you happy to be missing winter in NZ or sad? If you are happy, can I go live at your house in NZ until the summer is over in the northern hemisphere? Heehehehe just kidding. I am a displaced Canadian living in Tennessee and I can't STAND this heat!!


----------



## Bean

Peedoodle? What is the origins of the name?

I read it as pee-doodle at first - sounds x-rated.


----------



## Kiwi

LOL Bean - I have no idea what Peedoodle means, we adopted him and he already had that name. :lol: 

Come on over Tanyuh - the heat hasnt been too bad here, but then again, its rained almost every day so far. I wish the rain would stop! 

Thanks for the welcomes, this place is so friendly!


----------



## HelloBeautiful

Welcome Kiwi! Enjoy your stays!


----------



## Jeanie

KIWI ! I'm so glad to see you here! You know how special you are to me.


----------



## Jessica

Hija Kellye!  So glad to see you here!


----------



## Kiwi

Hey Lia! Surprised to see you here, but happy!

I love this place already!

:lol:


----------



## ralphcor

Welcome aboard! Where abouts in NC? Charlotte here, from upstate NY tho... I know watcha mean about the rain - make it stop! hehe


----------



## Kiwi

I live in Fairview which is about 10 miles from Asheville, NC


----------



## ralphcor

ahhh god's country as we motorcyclists call it here in the city :wink: if I lived in the mountains up there and had alotta land I'd probably have more than one cat and let em enjoy the great outdoors, but here it's inside for her only - poor kitty, but I keep her busy :twisted:


----------



## Kiwi

Cool! Ever go to Margaritaville in Lake Lure?


----------



## tanyuh

Ya, it's pretty up there. We went on a trip to the Great Smokies but it was raining and foggy so we didn't see many mountains hehe, but I still loved it. I would like to return one day and camp there, but in the fall or early spring.


----------



## ralphcor

Yup Kiwi I've been there and also the French Quarter Café (shrimp creole = yummy  ). Lake Lure is about 100 miles away from me in Charlotte and is such a nice day or overnight trip.


----------



## Piddles

Hi Kiwi!
Surprise..it is me Piddles!

We are all Jeanie followers, huh? :lol


----------



## Kiwi

Hi Piddles!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ralphcor

Hey Piddles where in upstate NY? From outside of Utica here.


----------



## Piddles

ralphcor said:



> Hey Piddles where in upstate NY? From outside of Utica here.


A small town called Salem - in Washington County on the Vermont border!
it is nice to meet you!! 8)


----------

